# Route 30 rc Speedway (WOOSTER OHIO)



## slider5 (Sep 20, 2008)

indoor hard packed clay oval opening in october!!!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
the rules:

limited latemodel class: 

Losi Mini Late Model - run "out of the box" with the following allowable changes:

- Changes to springs / shock oil / spring spacers / internal limiters
- Adjustments to toe & camber. If a racer wants to upgrade to the Losi titanium link set / heavy duty ball cups to minimize breakage, we permit it but don't encourage it.
- Any Losi tire / wheel combination made for Mini Slider or Mini Late Model. 
- 6 cell NiMH batteries only. Maximum 1400 mAhr
- Stock motors. Brushes & springs may be replaced. 
- Stock differential (shimming allowed) or Losi Ball diff (PN LOSB1125) 
- Electronics: Stock receiver, ESC and servo must be used. Any compatible radio may be used.
- The pinion / spur gear may be replaced to alter the gear ratio. 
- Stock body must be used but custom painted Losi clear bodies can be substituted for the RTR body.
- Fasteners may be replaced with alternates of same size

with these rules a new person can start at a reasonable price and be as competitive as his (or her) driving skills allow.:woohoo:

limited sprint class:

- Losi mini Slider RTR or converted Mini-T using unmodified Losi parts unless specifically allowed in the following rules.
- Tires: Stock Losi Mini Slider Tires. CA Glue may be applied to sidewall / tread.
Front tire: PN LOSB1156 or wheel & tire PN LOSB1173 
Rear tire: PN LOSB1170 or wheel & tire PN LOSB1182
- Batteries: 6 cell NiMH only; maximum rating of 1400 mAhr
- Motors: Stock Losi RX-280 sized motor (PN LOSB1216). Brushes & springs may be replaced.
- Suspension Springs: Stock springs may be replaced with optional Losi springs for Mini-T or Mini Slider. The listed springs may be used at any wheel location.
Front Spring set: PN LOSB1117
Rear Spring set: PN LOSB1119
- Shocks: May be replaced with Losi optional aluminum shock kit (PN LOSB1110). Shock oil may be replaced. External spring spacers and / or internal travel limiters allowed.
- Differential: Stock differential may be replaced with Losi ball diff (PN LOSB1125)
- Turnbuckles: May be upgraded with Losi titanium turnbuckle kit (PN LOSB1230) or equivalent. Heavy duty ball cups may be substituted for stock.
- Electronics: Stock receiver, ESC and servo must be used. Any compatible radio may be used.
- The pinion gear may be replaced to alter the gear ratio. Optional Losi spurs are allowed.
- Stock body and wing panels must be used but custom painted Losi clear body panels can be substituted for stock.
- Fasteners may be replaced with alternates of same size.

THIS makes racing about setup and driver, and eliminates the high dollar advantage.:thumbsup:
more to come later


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

can You post a address :thumbsup:


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Guess I'm out with a spektrum sr3000 receiver. Sold the stock one with the radio. Whats funny is they're identical except for the case color.


----------



## NatalieMorgan (Nov 9, 2007)

Got any pics? Any other classes besides 1/18th????


----------



## SlaminRC17 (Nov 4, 2003)

yea, were at, this is in my back yard, I will bring 3 latemodels...


----------



## slider5 (Sep 20, 2008)

should be ready this weekend will be posting pics soon:thumbsup:


----------



## SlaminRC17 (Nov 4, 2003)

Ok, but where will it be located?


----------



## lawnguy (Nov 3, 2007)

How about an up date? is this going to happen, there is at least 6 of us looking for an indoor dirt, we have sliders, late models thanks Ron


----------



## 4-Cell Racer (Feb 13, 2007)

Location??


----------



## 4-Cell Racer (Feb 13, 2007)

any 1/10 scale?


----------



## BobS311 (Dec 15, 2007)

what does the receiver have to do with leveling the racing?


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

My guess it all fell through. No response over a month.


----------



## SlaminRC17 (Nov 4, 2003)

I think it's a dead stick also. I live in Wooster, and went up and down Rt. 30 and looked for any possible places it could be and nothing seems to have turned up... This sucks... Kevin


----------

